# Overclocking n downclocking of sapphire 6870 ?



## rohitiitbhu (Jun 20, 2012)

I have sapphire 6870.
I dont have any knowledge about its overclocking or downclocking.

plz someone tell me the specific details of voltage n clocks for the same.

Thnxx


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

Any specific need?
Without having prior idea, overclocking graphics card is very dangerous.

Use MSI Afterburner with care.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

rohitiitbhu said:


> I have sapphire 6870.
> I dont have any knowledge about its overclocking or downclocking.
> 
> plz someone tell me the specific details of voltage n clocks for the same.
> ...



use sapphire Trixx software and without touching the voltage increase the core clock by 10 Mhz each time - check with games and see how far you can go without games crashing or system getting unstable.

Same goes for memory too but for starting point you can start mem Oc from 1100 Mhz.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2012)

Why the heck you want to Under clock a GFX? If you want to save energy / loose temp then Under VOLT.


----------



## rohitiitbhu (Jun 22, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Why the heck you want to Under clock a GFX? If you want to save energy / loose temp then Under VOLT.



yes i want to loose temp,tell me how to do that,i dont play much games normally.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2012)

If You don't stress the card then it should run Cooler anyway. What are the temps you are getting in Idle?


----------

